
Computer job salaries from Google Spreadsheet - dnprock
https://vida.io/dashboards/uiBkomNMoQD5feFcz
======
NonEUCitizen
There are nice "sort ascending/descending" arrows, BUT they sort the "Annual
Base Pay" column lexicographically rather than numerically.

